# (V) Rocky Mountain Blizzard 1992



## Scherge (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe ein 1992er Rocky Mountain Blizzard Komplettrad sowie diverse Teile.

Preisvorstellung für das Blizzard: 450,- Euro; für die Teile auf Anfrage.

Zur Ausstattung:

Gabel: Stahlgabel, neu
Steuersatz: Tange Levin
Vorbau: Rocky Mountain Stahl 1993
Lenker: Zoom
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: No Name
Griffe: Ritchey
Schaltung: Shimano Deore XT
Pedalen: Shimano Deore DX
Bremsen: Dia-Compe
Felgen: Campagnolo Thor
Reifen: IRC Mythos

Hier die Maße:

Steuerohr: 13,8cm
Sitzrohr: 42cm (mitte-mitte), 51cm (gesamt)
Oberrohr: 57cm (mitte-mitte)

Das Rad ist voll funktionsfähig, weist aber dem Alter entsprechende Spuren auf; die Lackierung hat deutliche Macken. 

Mehr und bessere Bilder vom Rad sowie von den weiteren Teilen (Hügi, Syncros, XTR , etc.), die ich verkaufen möchte,  sind in meiner Galerie zu finden.


Gruß,
Philip


----------

